# Which classical composer would you be? Take the quiz



## larold (Jul 20, 2017)

https://www.yourclassical.org/

I was Haydn which seems about right.


----------



## Lisztian (Oct 10, 2011)

Johannes Brahms. Quite ironic...


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2018)

I got Philip Glass?


----------



## LezLee (Feb 21, 2014)

shirime said:


> I got Philip Glass?


Lucky you! I got Ravel, which suits me fine.


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

LezLee said:


> Lucky you! I got Ravel, which suits me fine.


I got Ravel, too. But although I am happy enough with that I think it got me wrong. Too many of the questions didn't have an answer that really worked for me. Here is the description:

Meticulous to a fault, but a near flawless craftsmen, Ravel had an eye for detail and slight nuances that was astounding. In public, he was always immaculately dressed. Yet, however dapper his appearance, to most he seemed cursed to remain simply a celebrity name and a well-pressed suit, as he found difficulty becoming close to anyone in his life. Like Ravel, you are something of a stickler for details, and this may give you trouble fitting in with the rest of the chaotic world. Yet, despite what others may believe, behind your cool, mechanical appearance is a wellspring of emotion.


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

shirime said:


> I got Philip Glass?


Hahaha.

But how many composers do they have to draw on if Glass is one of them? There must be 100s.


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2018)

I know this is going to be a bad idea. Quizzes like this invariably annoy me...

Oh.

*Debussy*!!

That's what I would have chosen, so I'll setttle for that.

These quizzes are great, aren't they?!


----------



## cougarjuno (Jul 1, 2012)

I got Haydn also -- yeah industrious


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

No way. I want to be Felix Mendelssohn and it gives me Dmitri Shostakovich!


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

Clara Schumann. With all her problems, she was so strong throughout and I'm not so strong. She was a successful composer in her own right and well liked.

Sorry, didn't do quiz. Just would have loved to have lived her life!!


----------



## Überstürzter Neumann (Jan 1, 2014)

Schubert. Not bad at all. I can live with that.


----------



## Varick (Apr 30, 2014)

I got Glass too. I too found the frustration Enthusiast found. There were many questions that none of the answers were correct, like when the orchestra was rehearsing one of my pieces and one of the players didn't come prepared. There wasn't one choice that I would have done.

Oh well, never thought I would be Glass. Fun, but disappointing. lol Not that I dislike Glass' music, I actually enjoy some of it.
I would have rather been a Brahms.

V


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

It's Haydn for me; that's okay.


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

Schubert here. Must be time for Death and the Maiden!


----------



## derin684 (Feb 14, 2018)

I got Stravinsky! Fine enough for me.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

I got 'misery-guts' Hector Berlioz. To show my displeasure with this i will quote the pessimistic, old fart.

“My contempt for the folly and baseness of mankind, my hatred of its atrocious cruelty, have never been so intense.” (Grumpy Hector 1864)

Jeez, what a grouch! He'd have definitely flounced off this site, by now.


----------



## BachIsBest (Feb 17, 2018)

Merl said:


> I got 'misery-guts' Hector Berlioz. To show my displeasure with this i will quote the pessimistic, old fart.
> 
> "My contempt for the folly and baseness of mankind, my hatred of its atrocious cruelty, have never been so intense." (Grumpy Hector 1864)


Also got him, I feel your pain.


----------



## WildThing (Feb 21, 2017)

Frédéric Chopin. I guess I'm a frail creature by nature.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

I'm impressed with the unusually wide choice of composers for this quiz. Taking it again, with slight changes in some answers I now got William Grant Still.


----------



## laurie (Jan 12, 2017)

Art Rock said:


> I'm impressed with the unusually wide choice of composers for this quiz. Taking it again, with slight changes in some answers I now got William Grant Still.


No way! How did you get him?! I would like to get him, or Copland, or Sibelius ...

I didn't like the questions, either.... some had no answer that really suited me, others had more than one answer that would work; so I took it 3 times & got Shostakovich (?!), Ravel, & Grieg. I'm not sure _what_ this says about me! :lol:


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Art Rock said:


> I'm impressed with the unusually wide choice of composers for this quiz. Taking it again, with slight changes in some answers I now got William Grant Still.


I did the same and got Gustav Mahler this time. Result! :tiphat:


----------



## Taplow (Aug 13, 2017)

Apparently, I am this lovely fellow ...










... and I'm perfectly ok with that! :cheers:


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

I tried to answer in all the ways Glazunov would have, even though I knew he wasn't a choice. I voted for having a kind of jaded acceptance of the fact people don't like my music, which is a self-acceptance of how bad I am. Would rather have lived in a happier time, and not have been forgotten by the world. But calm and content for what has happened, not angry about how things are. I ended up getting Berlioz :lol:. O well...


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

I'm surprised to be Grieg, but not displeased. I've always thought him a likable fellow, a little short but with a great stache. And I always did want his cottage on the fjord.


----------



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

shirime said:


> I got Philip Glass?


Wish I had!

You can call me Maurice.

Maurice Ravel


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

eljr said:


> You can call me Maurice.


Steve Miller Band reference...........


----------



## Tallisman (May 7, 2017)

When you cast yourself as a Wagner or Beethoven and life gives you Scott Joplin.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I got Ravel. Fine by me, as I like cats as well. He also had something of a solitary streak to his character which I can definitely identify with.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

I'm surprised that I got Ravel. I don't know his story so much, but his music is great, of course


----------



## MusicSybarite (Aug 17, 2017)

Antonin Dvorak. Wow, how accurate because I love his music, I feel identified with his style!


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Tchaikovsky. I wouldn't have guessed that. I guess I should stay from glasses of water laced with cholera.


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

Double post next time wait for 4'33"


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

I got Ravel. 
Then I tried to get Bruckner as the outcome but I'm not sure he's in there. I got Berlioz instead.


----------



## Joe B (Aug 10, 2017)

Go figure....I actually got William Grant Still.


----------



## Malx (Jun 18, 2017)

Lol - another Philip Glass - not a composer I have an affinity with.


----------



## IpadComposer (Aug 12, 2018)

Hi, just joined... How do you take this quiz? Hope Chopin is in there but I would settle for Thelonius Sphere Monk!


----------



## IpadComposer (Aug 12, 2018)

Ummm, I spotted the link....George Gershwin.... didn't he write Rhapsody in Blue? But hey, Bess you is my woman! Well, he did die young and tragically. I like that.


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

Merl said:


> I did the same and got Gustav Mahler this time. Result! :tiphat:


I tried again. I answers the four questions that I didn't have any answer to differently ... but I still got Ravel. I guess I must be Ravel.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

On my third attempt I got Beethoven. I knew fiddling the answers would work.


----------



## Hugo9000 (Aug 6, 2018)

I got Mahler, which is amusing, as I find all of my own worst qualities in him!


----------



## Buxtehude (Jun 14, 2018)

I got Tchaikowsky. Which is OK because I like his music, but slightly embarrassing because I don't think I am like his personality at all. Hmm, maybe I should not have answered that question about sulking .....


----------



## Gallus (Feb 8, 2018)

Beethoven, apparently. Pfft I wish.


----------



## caters (Aug 2, 2018)

I got Ravel but I think I am honestly more like Beethoven or Mozart than Ravel


----------



## Aloevera (Oct 1, 2017)

I got Bach. Thats cool


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

I got Joachim Raff. Must be I took the quiz in a very uninspired way.


----------



## endelbendel (Jul 7, 2018)

Wm. Grant Still - ???!!


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

KenOC said:


> I got Joachim Raff. Must be I took the quiz in a very uninspired way.


Listen, Ken. Joe Raff's a buddy of mine. Nicest guy you'd ever wanna meet. He assures me that he has never knowingly done anything to hurt you or anyone you love, and he doesn't understand why you're always making fun of him. What should I tell him?


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Woodduck said:


> Listen, Ken. Joe Raff's a buddy of mine. Nicest guy you'd ever wanna meet. He assures me that he has never knowingly done anything to hurt you or anyone you love, and he doesn't understand why you're always making fun of him. What should I tell him?


Tell him not to despair. There are good career opportunities selling ****** enhancements on the Internet.


----------



## les24preludes (May 1, 2018)

I got Rachmaninov. That's OK, but I was rooting for Debussy or Bartok....


----------



## Eusebius12 (Mar 22, 2010)

Johann Sebastian Bach 

Yes please


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

I didn't need to take the quiz


----------



## vmartell (Feb 9, 2017)

I wanted Wagner so I picked all the replies I thought an a**h*le would choose - got Stravinsky 

v


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Put me down as a pleased Ravel clone. I think I'll compose a Concerto for the Right Hand, to celebrate.


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

I got Gershwin. I wonder if Hindemith was one of the possibilities?


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Strange Magic said:


> Put me down as a pleased Ravel clone. I think I'll compose a Concerto for the Right Hand, to celebrate.


Could you write one to be played simultaneously with Ravel's for the left? We need to heal the polarized state of our society.


----------



## Alkan (Jun 30, 2018)

I'm Scott Joplin? How classical is that?
At least I didn't get Taylor Swift...


----------



## LezLee (Feb 21, 2014)

I did it again and changed a couple of answers. I’m still Ravel! Seems quite conclusive. At least 4 of them didn’t have a suitable answer.


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

LezLee said:


> I did it again and changed a couple of answers. I'm still Ravel! Seems quite conclusive. At least 4 of them didn't have a suitable answer.


Same happened to me. I think it is down to saying you would arrive at 6 on the dot. So I tried answering every question very differently, aiming at being the most unpleasant and unreliable person I could be ... and I got Stravinsky.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Enthusiast said:


> Same happened to me. I think it is down to saying you would arrive at 6 on the dot. So I tried answering every question very differently, aiming at being the most unpleasant and unreliable person I could be ... and I got Stravinsky.


Vmartell (post #53) did the same thing, with the same result. Igor must have been quite a guy.


----------



## premont (May 7, 2015)

This is the second time I take this test, and in both cases I got Bach.


----------



## DBLee (Jan 8, 2018)

Überstürzter Neumann said:


> Schubert. Not bad at all. I can live with that.


Same here. On all 3 counts.


----------



## BiscuityBoyle (Feb 5, 2018)

How do you get this one wrong?

From troubled beginnings, Claude Debussy rose to become a true force in *eighteenth and nineteenth century* music. A tireless mind and broad spirit propelled him on a constant search for new experiences - any side of life that could fire his imagination. Although this behavior led to occasional excess and indulgence, his music benefited greatly, and Claude was able to produce some of the most fresh and innovative sounds of his time. Like him you are an intrepid explorer, always seeking new vistas and moods through which to view life. Sometimes you are a bit too eager, however, and your spirit may prove restless.


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

Woodduck said:


> Vmartell (post #53) did the same thing, with the same result. Igor must have been quite a guy.


The description they provide of him doesn't much fit with what I know and doesn't fit at all with what I hear in the music:

Igor Stravinsky

_One part provocative chameleon and one part mad scientist, Stravinsky is known for writing in a variety of unusual styles. The author of such landmark works as The Firebird and The Rite of Spring (the latter of which caused a riot at its premiere!), Stravinsky's music is famous for its innovative approach to both harmony and rhythm. His unusual style compliments his reputation as a rootless exile. Like Igor, you are something of a wildcat. You're probably known for your eclectic tastes, you like to get out in the world, and your various eccentricities occasionally upset people. But boy can you keep things interesting!_


----------



## Marinera (May 13, 2016)

3 tries. The results - Ravel, Stravinsky, Beethoven.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Marinera said:


> 3 tries. The results - Ravel, Stravinsky, Beethoven.


You're shattering a boy's faith in the unerring accuracy of an Internet test!


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2018)

Mozart on the very first try - scary almost spookily accurate and also apparently I'm the first to be so designated... But I may have gotten a few extra points for the "willingness to create polls" and "posting dance videos" questions... I'm pretty freakin' good at 'em so don't be too disheartened, eh?


----------



## Marinera (May 13, 2016)

Strange Magic said:


> You're shattering a boy's faith in the unerring accuracy of an Internet test!


Yeah, it threw me for a loop too, pun intended 

AND, btw, my chosen answers when I got Stravinsky were actually nice. I bet I had a bit of a salad leaf hanging from my mouth when I saw that result. I really didn't see that one coming.

Though to be fair I think this test is more about an attitude and approach to work, creativity and some social inclinations. All those three composers are about breaking a new ground.


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

George Gershwin, actually. I'll take that any time.


----------



## WildThing (Feb 21, 2017)

I wonder if Wagner is even an option. They might have worried people would get offended or take that the wrong way. :lol:


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

WildThing said:


> I wonder if Wagner is even an option. They might have worried people would get offended or take that the wrong way. :lol:


I tried to go full Wagner rater than answering what I felt. The quiz said I was...... Verdi.


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2018)

Art Rock said:


> I tried to go full Wagner rater than answering what I felt. The quiz said I was...... Verdi.


So six of one and a half dozen of the other?


----------



## DBLee (Jan 8, 2018)

Art Rock said:


> I tried to go full Wagner rater than answering what I felt. The quiz said I was...... Verdi.


Next time, try choosing schnitzel instead of spaghetti.


----------



## musicrom (Dec 29, 2013)

I got Shostakovich. Sounds good to me!


----------

